

Showing my Bitcoin address during SuperBowl - shawnk

A friend is going to the SuperBowl and has some pretty decent seats. Lets hope he gets seen. how much do you think we can make?
======
akulbe
I'm confused. You think that by showing your address... money is just going to
fall from the sky? or are you trying to sell your seats?

What's the point here?

~~~
yebyen
Last Month on ESPN:

[http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1872958-football-fans-
cle...](http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1872958-football-fans-clever-
bitcoin-sign-on-espns-college-gameday-nets-over-20k)

